# impossibilite de configurer mail free via orange



## gcht (13 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir, 
heureux possesseur d'un macbook air 13,3", je n'arrive pas a parametrer mon mail (adresse free) via notre fournisseur internet Orange ; alors que aucun souci pour mon adresse mail orange ???

Doit on forcément avoir une adresse dédiée a notre fournisseur ???
Ne puis je pas conserver mon adresse "historique" ??

Merci de votre aide.
c'est ballot d'avoir une telle machine et de ne pas pouvoir être sur mail?


----------



## gcht (14 Mars 2014)

Personne pour me donner un coup de pouce ?

Je n'arrive pas non plus à envoyer de mail avec Ipad2. je réceptionne mais pas d'envoi possible.

C'est ballot :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h16 ----------

J'ai téléchargé thunderbird, et là ça fonctionne... j'avoue ne pas comprendre. j'aimais bien l'application mail, snif...

Si quelqu'un a une bride d'explication, je suis preneur.

merci


----------



## Deborah (14 Mars 2014)

Il faut déjà vérifier tous les paramétrages ; est-ce que le port (chez moi IMAp) est correctement paramétré, par exemple


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

gcht a dit:


> je n'arrive pas a parametrer mon mail (adresse free) via notre fournisseur internet Orange ; alors que aucun souci pour mon adresse mail orange ???
> 
> Doit on forcément avoir une adresse dédiée a notre fournisseur ???


On peut utiliser une adresse Free sur une connexion Orange, sans problème.

*MAIS*, contrairement à une adresse mail Orange utilisée sur une connexion Orange, ça requiert que l'identification par mot de passe (de messagerie) pour le serveur de courrier sortant soit configurée dans les paramètres de Mail.

Donc aller dans Mail / Préférences / Comptes / Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) : "modifier la liste des serveurs smtp", puis "Avancé" : choisir Authentification par mot de passe, et renseigner nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe (de messagerie du compte Free).


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2014)

plein de sujets là dessus

tu as certainement mal configuré le SMTP d'orange
une erreur même de détail et c'est HS
(port identifiant ,SLL etc)


----------



## gcht (14 Mars 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses, à force de persévérance, je crois que je tiens le bon bout.

Quand j'ai voulu créer mon compte mail free, dans préférence système - comptes internet - ajouter un compte Mail j'ai renseigné les informations et validé ...  la prise de contact avec le serveur a echoué.

Quand j'ai créer mon compte mail orange, nickel, magique ça c'est fait tout seul...

Alors j'ai eu l'idée de modifier mon compte orange ainsi créé et de le transformer en un compte free (imap.free et smtp.orange authentifié)... et voilà le travail...

Je pense qu'il doit y avoir une astuce pour paramétrer en manuel les comptes, mais je n'ai pas trouvé !!!  alors pour mes autres comptes de messagerie free, je créé puis modifie avec mon adresse orange. ça parfait bizarre mais au moins ça marche.

En même temps toute ces recherche mon permis de paramétrer mail sur l'ipad ou là c'était le smtp orange qui était mal paramètré...

merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

gcht a dit:


> Je pense qu'il doit y avoir une astuce pour paramétrer en manuel les comptes, mais je n'ai pas trouvé !!!


Ce n'est pas une "astuce", c'est le paramétrage manuel des comptes de messagerie, et ça se passe dans *Mail / Préférences / Comptes*, voir post #4.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2014)

on  re re précise car apparement tu lis mal

*un compte email dans Mail se configure dans *Mail*
* se méfier des configurations automatisées
elles se gourrent dans les details
* il est preferable de 
se renseigner  sur les BONS reglages (concernant son email , type d'email pop imap *et* FAI utilisé) avant de configurer
puis configurer et  ensuite corriger à la main
*on évite de modifier des comptes emails  non free differents ,  on corrige cellle existante de free


----------



## gcht (14 Mars 2014)

Alors je re essaie pour un nouveau compte free :

dans mail, je vais dans préférence puis compte je clique sur + pour ajouter un compte.
J'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre "Choisissez un compte mail à ajouter", Orange ne figure pas dans la liste proposée je choisi "ajouter un autre compte mail".
Nouvelle fenêtre : je renseigne le nom complet - mon adresse free - mot de passe , je clique sur créer et là il bloque sur prise de contact avec le serveur. enfin il me dit  

"Le mot de passe na pas pu être envoyé de façon sécurisée à «*imap.free.fr*»
Mail ne parvient pas à envoyer votre mot de passe au serveur de manière sécurisée. Vous pouvez continuer sans mot de passe sécurisé, ce qui pourrait compromettre celui-ci.

Souhaitez-vous continuer sans mot de passe sécurisé*?

Je continue

et là j'obtient enfin la fenêtre avec les données de compte que je peux modifier... ouf !!!  pour un novice comme moi, avoué que c'est pas très simple comme manip.

mais bon l'essentiel est d'y arriver.


----------



## Locke (14 Mars 2014)

Je viens de tester à l'instant avec un compte Free dans Mail, c'est un peu long et j'ai bien une fenêtre avec un message d'erreur comme toi, mais ça passe quand même.


----------

